

My Personal API - oakaz
http://api.azer.io

======
sotirisk
At one point in the future we should really start differentiating between an
API and just raw JSON on plain sight.

~~~
oakaz
This is an interface that you can program. For example, you can make a JSONP
request to it (e.g
[http://api.azer.io/?callback=foobar](http://api.azer.io/?callback=foobar))
and fetch display/process my personal info in your app easily.

Here is an example:
[http://requirebin.com/?gist=7985717](http://requirebin.com/?gist=7985717)

------
kamaln7
_shameless self-plug_

I've set up something similar on my personal domain, except that it outputs
JSON only if it's a curl request (i.e. if the user agent begins with curl)
while browsing to it using a regular browser serves the actual website:

$ curl kamal.io

nginx config: [http://pastebin.com/VBuYPHbT](http://pastebin.com/VBuYPHbT)

------
cateye
Technically it is an elegant and neat solution. But I hesitate about the
social impact.

My first reaction is that I don't want to publish this kind of information
about my self. It can be really dangerous when things like religion comes into
the wrong hands.

------
joshguthrie
Just getting JSON doesn't make it an API.

Why can't I POST you a message? Or myself as a new acquaintance? Once I'm your
friend, why not POST a meetup for the two of us so I can PUT a new date in it
or DELETE it later?

------
chewxy
Assuming a RESTful vocabulary, is this only GET?

What if I want to POST something to you? Or DELETE that kimchi burrito thing
from your favourite foods?

Wouldn't it be cooler to support more verbs?

------
oakaz
In addition to humans, you can use personal-api for cats, as well:
[https://blackbear.api.azer.io](https://blackbear.api.azer.io)

It should also work for other animals.

------
prottmann
Only names like "favorite drinks" are not so nice to use within an App, better
name it "favorite-drinks" / "favorite_drinks" / "favoriteDrinks"

------
oakaz
...and if you'd like to create yours, this makes it really easy:
[http://github.com/azer/personal-api](http://github.com/azer/personal-api)

~~~
obilgic
why not just use a plain .json file?

~~~
combataircraft
it won't be an API server that you can have features like jsonp

------
dimatter
male: true should be sex: "male"

~~~
sjtgraham
Here you go: [https://github.com/azer/personal-
api/fork](https://github.com/azer/personal-api/fork)

------
aayushranaut
Pretty nice actually, but can't understand why one would like to use this. I
mean if someone wanted this info to implement the API on their app, wouldn't
it be tiring to go through millions of websites to get user data?

This sounds interesting, and maybe something like Gravatar can built upon it.

~~~
daledavies
I got thinking about almost exactly the same thing. But what value would such
a service have over using a social login like Facebook, Twitter or Google,
given that these are already well established?

